
Lucky 0.17 released. Multi db support, polymorphic associations, and lots more - paulcsmith
https://luckyframework.org/blog/lucky-0_17-release
======
paulcsmith
I'm Paul, the creator of Lucky.

If you have any questions or feedback let me know. Always happy to help.

If you want to chat about Lucky feel free to hop on
[https://gitter.im/luckyframework/Lobby](https://gitter.im/luckyframework/Lobby)

